# Surely an indent?



## happyface82

AF was due yesterday. I thought it was here but I’ve just been spotting on and off since yesterday. Very odd for me. I did have Covid around ovulation time though so maybe Covid has messed my cycle? I’m never late. Did a test today just to make sure. Surely this is an indent?


----------



## happyface82

Same image inverted.


----------



## DobbyForever

That doesn’t look like an indent to me, I’m inclined to say that’s positive. but I’ve had odd lines so I would definitely retest. Can you grab either a first response or a clearblue early (pink dye). Being sick during your follicular phase can definitely delay ovulation. Hope things result how you want


----------



## HopefulPony

It looks positive to me, it’s very strong for an indent!


----------



## happyface82

I’m away at the moment and I have one more of those, which I plan to take first thing tomorrow morning. Otherwise, I’m back at home tomorrow night where I have a stock of others.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeping my FXed!


----------



## happyface82

It’s a BFN. No line at all. And AF is picking up. Must be Covid messing with my cycle. On to the next month…


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------

